
Ask HN: Can we help Terry Davis? - alehander42
There were rumours about Terry Davis&#x27;s death these days. I really hope he&#x27;s fine and the rumors are false. 
If he is alive, is there any way that I or we can personally help him?<p>(Or help any other fellow programmer with health problems).<p>Now, I know very well that he has a family and that it isn&#x27;t our responsibility to care for him. 
Also I am sure a psychiatrist can assess him and describe what would be the best way to act way better than me.
All I am asking is if there are any way that volunteers like us: random strangers on the internet can actually do 
and be useful for him (or other programmers with similar problems). At the very least iirc he was unemployed: is there a way to help him
work on the software he loves or at least do something that can support his basic needs?<p>I&#x27;d love to believe that even if an individual has a supposedly insurmountable problem, a community can somehow find a way to help him
even a little bit.  I like to think that programmers are one of the best communities one can hope for: a group full of bright people,
solving hard problems every day. It would be sad if we can&#x27;t think of anything, because his story is happening in front of our eyes for years: and in the end, 
when we assumed he is dead, probably at least some of us looked back and thought: 
&quot;wait, was there a way to help him at all? and if thousands of programmers can&#x27;t think of a way to attack such a problem, what hope is there for any of us one day if we get in a similar situation?&quot;<p>tl;dr Is there anything that the programmer&#x2F;software&#x2F;IT&#x2F;your-fav-description community can actually do for Terry Davis and programmers with similar problems?
======
